
Setting up a Clojure dev environment with Emacs and Slime - justinweiss
http://technomancy.us/126
======
andreyf
I would love to see the same for Arc...

------
smanek
woah, I've been using Emacs for years and never heard of Elpa. I always
managed my .emacs by hand ...

ELPA may be worth looking into though.

Anyone have any first hand experience?

~~~
mahmud
ever seen a .emacs file after a savage CUSTOMIZE attack? well, ime, emacs and
its packages are best managed by hand.

~~~
smanek
In my experience, customize is usually pretty good about only adding code to
the bottom of my .emacs in a separate section (although, I rarely use it)

~~~
rmaccloy
(setq custom-file (expand-file-name "~/.emacs.d/custom.el"))

------
streblo
whats the advantage of using Clojure over common lisp or scheme?

~~~
jefffoster
Clojure runs on the Java virtual machine, so you can run (mostly) anywhere and
take advantage of the huge amount of libraries. It also has built-in support
for concurrency with software transactional memory.

See <http://clojure.org/rationale> for more information

~~~
krakensden
Also, its common data types (lists, vectors, maps, sets) are immutable and use
pointer sharing to make changes extremely cheap. This makes reads always safe
and lock free, but performance guarantees are slightly worse- O(log32N) for
vectors instead of O(1)- but still good enough that you probably won't care.

To me that's just as impressive and important as the STM, but I rarely see it
mentioned.

